# mahindra 2555



## alcgar (Nov 29, 2015)

Good morning, just purchased a new 2555, have owned and restored lots of tractors from 2cyl jd to jd110. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing starting problems. Let the tractor glow, turn key to crank position, absolutely nothing for as much as 15 seconds then tractor cranks and starts. Sporatic, happens hot and cold starts. I really don't want to talk about dealer support at this point. Tractor has 12 hours on the clock. Thanks for any input.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello alcgar,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your Mahindra 2555 should have a 10 second delay glow plug relay timer and controller. You may be accidentally re-cycling it when going to the crank mode, or the timer may be defective. In cold weather, 10 seconds is probably not enough. You'll have to judge for yourself. Check with your Mahindra dealer, or operators manual.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Interesting! You say with the keyswitch held in the start position nothing happens for a few seconds? Then when it decides to operate the tractor starts as it should? Doesn't do this consistently, but just when it takes a notion? Does it usually do this as described or does it usually start as it should? Which is more common? 
With only 12 hrs, you're obviously in the "bumper to bumper" warranty range, but we know how that often goes. That being said, what I would do -- remove the plastic safety cover from the starter, remove the start signal wire from the starter solenoid, and simply jump the exposed terminal with a short jumper wire. Do this multiple times, just long enough to hear/feel the starter try to energize. This should determine rather quickly if the starter itself is/is not the problem. Armed with that information, I would then attack it through warranty channels.


----------



## alcgar (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, doing further investigation, I will post again if I can figure this out. Thanks


----------

